# Flicka's udder



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

This is Flicka's 2nd freshening and she is 5 days fresh. She milked 4lbs. after the pics were taken. What do you think? I think it's pretty nice...but I want some other opinions. I am debating on whether not to sell her two kids as bucks or wethers...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

It is very nice! Congrats!!! Nice shape, nice medial and nice teat placement! Very good!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks! Would you sell bucks out of this doe then? I am being very picky about bucks...I don't want to sell just anything that is born.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Ashley, very nice! I see nothing with her udder that needs "improvement, therefore, her bucklings would do well bred with does that have qualiies that need improvement.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Sure thing! She's very nice and has the traits that I would want from a buck kid's dam.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! I was thinking she was nice enough, but wanted other opinions. Looks like her two buck kids just might get to stay as bucks! :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am no expert on udders, but her udder looks REALLY nice :thumbup:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

So does that mean that the buckling that I liked so much will stay intact?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

what does the rest of her look like Jaque? remember that the udder itself is only worth 35 points.
beth


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Is it just my eyes or does her rear attachment look like it could be just a little bit higher? It must just be my eyes because no one else mentioned it. . . Nice udder though!! :thumbup:


----------

